# Slot Car / hobby shops on Long Island?



## valongi (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey folks, brand new here. Stumbled onto this site since I want to get back into HO slots for the first time in about 25+ years, from when my pop had a decent AFX set for us.

My wife's going to order me a set (the international) for Christmas, and will be building a table down in the basement. With a boy on the way in January, I've got an excuse to get back into my toys :thumbsup: 

Just wondering if anyone's from anywhere on Long Island, and if there are any decent "dedicated" slot car shops, or any hobby shops that sell HO cars and tracks and accessories? I know the internet offers the unlimited selection, but I'm into instant gratification and being able to have an expert nearby (not to say a site like this won't provide that  )

Anyhoo, thanks in advance, and this site seems pretty good!

Also, any ideas when the next show on LI will be?

thanks,
Vince


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

super bowl sun, next show. Can't help on the shops


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Yes, Super Bowl Sunday, the best HO slot carshow in the area.

H.O. SLOT CAR SWAP MEET
HUNTINGTON HILTON
ROUTE 110 MELVILLE, NY

I think its, usually 10AM - 2PM with early admission for a price.

I'll be there!!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Take a Field Trip or two...*

Welcome aboard. The show everybody has mentioned... GO! :woohoo: Also a bit further away you should try New Jersey Nostalgia Hobbies (in Scotch Plains). It's an old school one stop shop for ALL your slot car needs. Same with Bud's HO in Cortlandt Manor New York. Set some time aside and go to one or both!!! You won't regret it. :woohoo:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Welcome back to slots. You're gonna freak! Since you have an AFX background, you're going to be surprised what's around today. Plus you should be close enough to attend a couple of great shows that the King of Aurora collection (Bob Beers) conducts with a bunch of his slot buds. The Super Bowl has to be one of the top ones. Just take $$$$$$$$$$$$$$. Then you can hit the internet for those odds and ends. Welcome again, rr. :thumbsup:


----------



## valongi (Dec 23, 2007)

I just searched around the net and found two cars I remember from my childhood collection:

- Aurora AFX #1948 MONZA GT (I just bid on ebay)
- AFX 1905 a1905b2 Ferrari 512 M #2 Blue / Silver

Wow, the memories just rushed back.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Save a little up....*

If you go to the show at the Huntington Hilton... your jaw will D-R-O-P at the huge selection of slot cars (I kid you not). You will find one after another and likely wish you had brought more money!!! Oh yeah... you'll get your instant gratification alright. nd

Hint: Splurge for early admission fee. You can cruise the tables in a less crowded environment and get and idea of who has what. When the general admission period begins (holy moly :freak: )... it's CHAOS.


----------



## valongi (Dec 23, 2007)

Guys, thanks for all the help so far.

I'm on for the show!!! What time does early admission begin, and what's the fee?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

valongi said:


> I just searched around the net and found two cars I remember from my childhood collection:
> 
> - Aurora AFX #1948 MONZA GT (I just bid on ebay)
> - AFX 1905 a1905b2 Ferrari 512 M #2 Blue / Silver
> ...


Don't get too excited and overpay for these  I believe if you contact Slot Car Johnnie http://www.slotcarjohnnies.com/ he has these cars in stock either NOS (New Old Stock) or gently used for a good price.

I just checked and he has both cars for $20.00 each. So use this as a bid guide for the ebay cars you are bidding on

Roger Corrie


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Early admission is 8 am.I think it's $20.I'm offering this to anyone who takes this to theSuper Bowl Sunday Show.If you are a member of Hobby talk,bring any thread with you name on it and I'll give you a free Dash body.Choice of GTO,ROAD RUNNER OR LEAD SLED is yours.Dont just come up and ask for a car.Get involved in this site.Don't be shy.I already did this at the Midwest show in Indiana.It was nice to meet other grown men playing with little cars going vroom vroom. Tom Stumpf
[email protected]


----------



## valongi (Dec 23, 2007)

Kind of veering from my original thread idea, but didn't want to start another thread. Hey, I'm trying to "go green" :thumbsup: 

We had our wife's brother's family over tonight for a visit / meet the new baby / dinner. After dinner, I took my bro-in-law, nephew and neice (boy: 13, girl: almost 10) down to the basement to show them the track and to toy around for a bit. Well that turned into about an hour before we were summoned upstairs to socialize . Had a blast with all of them taking the Super G+ cars, magna-tractions and SRT around the track for informal races. To my delight but not suprised, the kids were really into it and respectful of the cars and their desire to keep things on the track. I even heard my nephew tell his pop that he'd want to get a track .

My brother-in-law had a track when he was young too, and I think I brought him back to his youth for a few minutes. Love these moments with families and kids. Gotta love the 4-lane layouts for just these moments.. it was actually helpful in learning the nuances of each lane on the track in a race situation, something you can't do when you're just running cars for the hell of it alone. We've named one turn of the International 39 "Dead man's curve", and my nephew gave me an idea for caution signs for the layout.


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Vince,

I lived on Long Island for a time in '04. There is a hobby shop there at the Port Jefferson Ferry. On that main drag there going on 110 (?) I believe it was. I have no idea of the name or anything like that and I'll tell you straight out that he did just a little bit of HO back then. Now if this has changed I don't know as I haven't been back there since I left the Isle. If you're leaving the port jeff ferry and walking up that main street there up on the right hand side is where the shop is located. I spoke with the owner at one point and he was telling me that they were staying open till around 1 or 2 am (and no that is not a mistype) because of all of the activity they would get so amazingly late over the weekends. Real popular area on the weekends. Try to get a parking spot during one of those really busy times .... not.

Hope that helps.

Xence


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Vince,
Previous recomendations of Bob's HO show,Joe's Nostalgia Hobby & Rob's (Bud) store 
are all great trips. For a Long island hobby shop try Willis Hobby on Willis Ave. in Mineola. Lower level-indoor R/C track, middle fl.-models,supplies,die cast,trains etc. & 
upper level Radio Control, HO & 1/32 slots!!  :thumbsup:
Dominick


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

westchster toy show on feb 9


----------



## valongi (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks gents. Really going to try to get over to Willis Hobby. It should be a 30 minute ride for me at the most, certainly reasonable.

I'd probably passed by the PJ hobby store countless times through the years- if it's still there, that would be Route 112. Port Jeff is an old favorite to generations of teenagers in the area (at night), and of course to the New Englanders who ferry down heavily in the summer.


----------

